# Trip to Montana, Landscapes



## Andy_Hodapp (Aug 19, 2012)

Went to Montana for a couple of weeks, had some great views and thought I should share. Shot with a Canon T1i and a 50mm 1.8 II or 17-40mm F/4L. I got a Neewer 52mm ND fader and feel in love with it, did not remove all that much sharpness and was only five dollars, also used a Dolica AX620 B100 Proline which I got for $40 and I would highly recommend it, it was light and had a great ball head. Please give feedback!


----------



## rwmson (Aug 20, 2012)

Good job! I think you have a good eye for interesting compositions. Top shot looks over-HDRed.


----------

